# Java Update??



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

A popup came up while I was reading an article and said my Java was out of date and to click on the box to update it.

I went to the uninstall programs and Java is not listed. I'm not even even sure I have Java and have no intention of following the pop up. Where can I find out if I have it and if it's the latest one?

Needless to say, I am a computer dummy and can't seem to find things on W8 like I could with XP. 

Also, is JAVA necessary?

Thanks!


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Test for Java here: https://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp

Java isn't needed by the majority of ordinary users, I haven't had it installed for ~2.5 years now and don't intend to install it ever again.

For at least 3 years, it's been the main infection route; the popup was probably bait, maybe there's also some malware there that would have infected you if you did have Java installed.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Java is used for some websites like Facebook, Games to function. If you need Java disable the auto update.

Which website where you visiting when the Java update dialog box appeared? 

What is Java and why do I need it?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

These popups appear from time to time about three links down on news channels, I got one today while viewing a link from BBC America.

If you encounter such a popup, it usually won't let you go back to a previous window. Open the task manager and end the browser task or reboot the system then scan your system for malware.



> While browsing the internet, if you are prompt with the message: "Your Java App is Out of Date,” and asked to update or download the current version, DO NOT. Clicking on this message or a link in it, may take you to a malicious website that will infect your computer with a virus. -- JAVA


Your Java App is Out of Date - Malicious Alert


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks so much, MPR, Jack and Satrow, you guys are great! Jack, sorry, I don't remember exactly which site I was reading but it appeared several times on different sites yesterday.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Java is perfectly safe as long as you keep the versions up to date and is needed by so many gaming, social and financial websites, there is really no need to be avoiding it.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Occasionally, depending on settings, JAVA will ask if it's OK to download and install an update. However, these "JAVA update" popups that you get on many websites have nothing to do with JAVA -- they are malware scam site links, the same as fake anti-virus scans or driver update popups. It's interesting how insidious these things are too. Like I said, I got one on BBC America. For a while you couldn't even visit ImageShack, it was so infected. I even got some popping up on this site a couple of years back.

Microsoft has long warned users about fake JAVA updates and direct users who may be concerned that their JAVA is outdated to update it directly from Oracle, never from a popup. 

Watch out for fake Java updates - Security Tips & Talk - Site Home - MSDN Blogs


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Rich and MPR, Thanks. It appears that I don't have Java and since I am getting along fine without it I'm not going to download it.

Again, I truly appreciate the responses. You guys sure have helped this computer dummy. Thanks so very much again!!


----------

